# Greece: beach & singletrack vacation?



## cecald (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey guys - anyone got a good recommendation for a location in Greece for a dual beach/singletrack vacation for August 2015? Another family and mine want to combine the two, and though we initially thought Italy, I wanted to explore the idea of Greece since none of us have visited the country yet.

The best link I've found thus far is: Mountain biking in Greece: Info and clubs - Greeka.com which has a few links to companies.

I haven't found a huge listing of singletrack guides or anything though. My buddy and I are interested in downhill (dare I say . . . ENDURO) based tracks and are fine with biking uphill or hiring an uplift.

Appreciate any guidance or advice!


----------



## justwan naride (Oct 13, 2008)

Check out these guys!

montis ordo

They are local to me and the landscape here (mt Pelion) offers stunning beaches at the foot of a beautifull mountain. A google seach of Pelion mountain should provide enough images to convince you.


----------



## Cholopolitan (Aug 20, 2007)

Subscribed


----------

